# Draw Length Modules for Hoyt Deviator



## IroquoisArcher (Jun 16, 2003)

What's the question? I'm assuming you want to know how short it can go?? Would need to know year of bow, type of cam, what the draw length is (am assuming either 29" or 30"), what length you are trying to get it to, etc. If you're trying to go more than 2" shorter you're probrably getting into new cams (or cam and idler wheel) and new string and cable(s) so probrably won't be worth it. I'm looking at a few of the spec sheets I have but you could probrably go to Hoyt's web-site and click on Technical and then searching through the year and model then cam type to get the answer quicker.


----------



## stevep (Nov 1, 2003)

*Modules*

I have some Master Cam modules if you can tell me what number you want I will check.


----------



## boycee (Mar 18, 2006)

*Master Cam Modules*

I currently have M3-8 cam and mudules (30"). I would like to go to the #3 modules (27"). Would you happen to have a set of those? #5 modules would be better than nothing.


----------



## X-Shooter-GB (Jul 31, 2008)

*Master Cam Moldule C*



stevep said:


> I have some Master Cam modules if you can tell me what number you want I will check.


Do you have a Master Cam Module C? I have a D if you would like to trade, if not I am interested in the C.

Thanks


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

boycee, if you know what your after, go into the classifieds section, then accessories, then limbs/cams/etc. Then click on "search this forum" and type in a general term of what your after. Like if it's a master cam module, type in master in the search, then brouse through what it brings up. If it's an older thread, you might do better sending that person a PM (personal message).


----------

